# Wo steht der uhrsprüngliche Bitmap Dateiname in Corel?



## kirchel (6. August 2003)

Hi ich bins mal wieder!!
Ich verzweifel grade echt an diesem ..... corel draw!!
Mein problem:
Ich habe ein paar corel dateien, in denen mehrere bilder, usw importiert sind. Nun meine Frage, kann ich irgend die in corel  uhrsprünglichen Dateinamen der importierten bitmaps nachlesen?
Ich brauch die namen sonst bin ich aufgeschmißen!!
Danke auch, ich hab ja immer noch hoffnug das hier zumindest mal einer ist der mir bei corel weiter helfen kann, danke schonmal
mfg
Kirchel


----------



## Beppone (6. August 2003)

nun muß ich dochmal meinen unkonstruktiven Senf dazu geben, nachdem 4 neue Threads zu CorelDraw unbeantwortet blieben:

Wenn Ihr Neueinsteiger seid: überlegt Euch dreimal, ob es unbedingt Corel sein muß.

Das ist wie Layouten mit Word. Es geht, aber frage nicht.

Versucht es mit Freehand oder Illustrator, auch in älteren Versionen (so ca. ab Ver. 7-8).

Ich bin seit 10 Jahren Dienstleister im Bereich Grafik, Werbung, Digitaldruck.
Ja -  wir nehmen auch Coreldaten, aber 50% sind für die Tonne. Da wird Corel-Blau zu CMYK 100/100/0/0 (=violett),  der eps-export verschluckt die halben infos etc etc.

Eine Detailliste mit Corel-Unmöglichkeiten werde ich mal zusammenstellen...

Gruß

Beppone


----------



## KarlC (21. August 2003)

Absoluter Unsinn, du solltest auch bedenken dass Corel preislich mehr als interessant ist. Die Probleme die du ansprichst resultieren nicht durch Programmfehler sondern entstehen durch unsachgemäßes Handling.

Die Namen der importierten Bilder findest du unter
Extras
>Objektmanager
allerdings nur, wenn diese auch ordnungsgemäß benannt wurden, da Corel dies automatisch nicht macht (wenn ich mich nicht irre )

Grüssle
Karl


----------

